# abu 7500 ct



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

anyone know the furthest the abu 7500 ct reels have been cast with lead only? just wondering their "potential"....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Not sure about about the 7500, but I did read somewhere today that Joe Mullet hit 942 feet yesterday with a 5500 CTC3 Mag Elite. He's the MAN!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Not sure about about the 7500, but I did read somewhere today that Joe Mullet hit 942 feet yesterday with a 5500 CTC3 Mag Elite. He's the MAN!


I read that, too. But the post said he did it in his livingroom.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

hahahahahahahahahaha, didnt use a rod? early april fools


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

honestly chris, the 7500 should cast around 450ft with 8oz but im shure some might be able to do better, hope this helps


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I took my 7500ctc3 and my 10' old school st.croix heaver out to the ball park the other night.

I put 8oz pyramid on it, with a rig, and a chunk of menhaden. Just to get everything to be realistic.

Threw anywhere from 80-90yrds. Wasnt horrible i thought.



Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

307 feet at the field with 6oz on a seeker csu120 12' rod. Depending on the wind and bait it should be able to reach further if in the right hands.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I went to a footbal field with my 7500 C3CT with ceremic bearings and was casting a 5 1/2 oz lacrose ball 90-100 yrds. I was using an All star 1509 with 17lb Suffix tritanium and all four brake blocks. I could probably remove two of the brake blocks but this was my first time casting this set up and I wanted to be safe. I was not even close to loading that rod.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

2 brakes(small that come w/ reel) is even too much for me...with dry ceramics


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I was doing about 300 feet with a 9' Penn guide series casting rod and a 3 & 4 oz lead spooled with 20# Ande line.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Not to hijack the thread*

but this is a relavent question, I'm used to 6500's,the 7500C3CT series is a totally different beast,how do you guys tune them for maximum distance with bait and wind with out doing a mag conversion. I know brakes,oil and what not but I'm looking for some specific formulas/combinations of these. I could probably figure this out through trial and error but I dont get too much time on the field and my fishing time is not the time for experiments,so a little head start from more savvy 7500 users would be appreciated. this is for 4-6oz and chunk bait.
thanks


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> I could probably figure this out through trial and error but


in all honesty what works for me isn't necessarily gonna work for you ....
trial and error is the way to get it right ...
derf


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

*Reel Tune 7500*

2 small blocks[remove 2]
Clean bearings + Red Rocket Fuel OIL
Good fishing tune 

If thats not fast enough,which it is for fishing!
Remove one block OR
Yellow Rocket Oil  

Johnny


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*blue 7500*

More than once,while fishing the point I have seen a blue 7500 outcast all other reels. It just depends on who is throwing it. I assure you for fishing purposes it can get the job done. With the new carbon drags it is far and away the best drum and cobia reel you can buy. I have replaced all the reels on my heavers with them except for one Primo synchro that I have a 6500 mark II rocket on. The great thing about the 7500 is that it has no gear box to get in the way and it stays stable in all conditions,(wet, cold, ect..).Great reel.To answer your question,I dont know.I can cast a pin rig anchor about 120 to 140 yards on a good day if I have been casting for a few days.I have seen a couple guys at the point cast bait with 7500's about that range.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*barty b!*

The easy way is to buy one from Mitchell already magged and set up!


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

In excess of 600 feet, using 17lb suffix Tri. Never really tired to push the limits with it.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave, what weight were you casting for that distance?

Best I have seen with 8nbait is about 135 yd.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Seachaser said:


> The easy way is to buy one from Mitchell already magged and set up!


Thing is I already have one and I dont really want to devalue the original be adding an adjustable mag to it. I have never really liked fixed mags either,your stuck with one setting. there was one post on the other board about magging a 7000-7500 series with an adjustable mag that uses the existing holes from the ckicker mech. and the clicker can be reinstalled at any time by removing the mag knob. might try this.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Big Dave said:


> In excess of 600 feet, using 17lb suffix Tri. Never really tired to push the limits with it.


dang...wasnt expecting quite that much ...definately further than i got with it


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

On the ball fields at bullrun I was getting 130 yards consistently with the 7500 Big Game (the real one) with 20# suffix/50 # shocker and 8 ounces. Have the ABEC7s


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Matt, I still cast further than you.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

I was using a 150 gram tournament weight. Those reels have great numbers in them.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*big game vs blue*

I have heard the black one will out cast the blue one. can't recall why, but that's what somebody told me.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

no you don't Teo, maybe I'll see you at SP this Sunday and we can bet lamis


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

uh.. yeah he does... teo you can bet bet my 1509 juju stick on that....

but it dont matter cause the boy dont catch no fish.....


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Barty, get a new side plate and put the adj mag on that. Then you can play around with it without devalueing the reel.
longcast


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

NTKG said:


> uh.. yeah he does... teo you can bet bet my 1509 juju stick on that....
> 
> but it dont matter cause the boy dont catch no fish.....


A. How do you know?

B. Who doesn't catch fish?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

a. i've known teo since he first started casting, and know what he casts now, and i've seen you cast this fall at the lip... and he told me 

b. teo, do u remember the last time teo's caught a fish, cause i sure dont


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> a. i've known teo since he first started casting, and know what he casts now, and i've seen you cast this fall at the lip... and he told me
> 
> b. teo, do u remember the last time teo's caught a fish, cause i sure dont


Who said I don't catch fish.. ??? I just haven't caught any big fish lately.... and if you don't remember the last time I caught big fish, you prolly don't remember the last time you caught big fish either...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh yea... thats right... we did catch some recently.... fine... i'll give you that mr. new and improved AC, but how about before that? 

did you get my text about friday? when ya movin down to the RVA for good brotha? did i tell u i bought me a new house? yo lets fish on friday with some MD psers. give me a ring crawdaddy, and send atlantaking a pm!!!

lipyourown is the guy im thinking of isnt it?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Well, i've never been to lip but did see teo struggle with a 2#er at SPSP recently 

I'll be at SPSP or PLO this weekend, most likely PLO cause I got some work to do there, where you guys going?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh im sorry. i had you mixed up with a guy i've fished wiht a couple of times over at teh Lip. sorry bud!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Not a problem. I'm sure you'll meet me soon. I did hear that you have an exceptional cast...


----------

